# Red Wolffish



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Just 3 pics of a Red Wolf i picked up today. Active little guy, who's in a small holding tank awaiting it's new owner.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

VERY cool!

It'll be fun watching that little guy grow into a beast.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I like the Commons more but the Reds are nice.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very pretty looking wolf fish


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

They grow fast, but stay small.

Awesome demenor on them, mine was so aggressive.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice wolves


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

I was thinking about getting one myself, have to do a little more research on them though.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Thats a nice one you got there







. I just got mine 2 weeks ago from BigAls Mississauga, but the orange colouring on yours is more prominant and disprused. How big is your red wolf? the one I have has red eyes and is 4 inches including the tail.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

looks great


----------

